# Linux: Zeilen die ein bestimmtes Muster enthalten in Datei zählen



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

über den Befehl:

```
grep -ic Pattern PfadZurDatei
```
Kann man in einer Daten die Zeilen Zählen lassen die ein bestimmtes Zeichenfolge Muster enthalten:


```
grep -ic .attach attachments_since_13_05_2006.txt
```
Zählt alle Zeilen der Datei attachments_since_13_05_2006.txt die eine Zeile mit .attach enthalten.

Gruß Tom


----------

